# Where does everyone get their marimo moss balls?



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

My only place to buy fish or fish supplies is Petco. If you dont get them from Petco, where do you get them?


----------



## Cacique (Jul 12, 2014)

The Petco near me carries them, but they also carry non-marimo moss balls. I got mine at Petsmart though because they were a few dollars less and looked in better condition. I've also seen many listed on e-bay.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I've seen them at Petsmart. My Petco doesn't carry true marimo balls, but rather man-made orbs with moss attached. 

You can try eBay or Amazon. c:


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I get mine from Petsmart also. Our Petco only carries the fake ones.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If you want to buy several its cheaper online than at a petsmart (frankly i think their prices are a rip off)
Check out [this] site, you can get 5 for $20 ($4 each), 10 for $37 ($3.70 each).


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Thanks! My petco has the real things but they are $9.99. Looked to be around 2-3" wide. 

I wasn't sure about buying them off eBay for sure or not. How long would they have to be quarantined if I decide to buy them at Petco?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My petco does not carry marimo moss ball so I get them at Petsmart. Although one of the Local Fish Stores near me carries really moss balls but they are a bit more pricey.


----------

